# Pretraining for good citizens



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have been trying to get some pictures of several older pups sleeping
with the newborns for a week. It is tough because when they hear the
gate open they come running to greet me. I finally caught one sleepy
head that wasn't as fast as the others. The older pups is 8 weeks, the
younger ones are 2 weeks today. When mom wants to feed, she either
ignores them or tells them to get out....no harm, no foul. They are
all raised like this 24/7....unsupervised. I will keep trying to catch them all
sleeping together.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Very cute, whats good for the wolf is good for the dog.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

great picture!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Very cool....and I agree with Michelle....

That youngster is a great looking little thing...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ther ya go Don! 
Early imprinting and ya didn't even know it! :grin:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

That's it Bob!!! What I should have taken a picture of is the two, at the time then, six week old sitting in the whelping box while the bitch was actually having the pups. They were mesmerized. Maybe next time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That's cool!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is an update. The newborns were born 7/2, the older pups are 10 weeks. Been together 24/7 without supervision. They can come and go in this pen.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Din't nobody tell ya! Ya can't do that with them evil terriers. They'll all jist kilt one another off! :wink: :grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You have to stop with the pics, everytime I start wondering if one of these will work for ring. Dammit ! lol


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

I do like the look of Airedales, however, I don't wish for a dog pre-trained to dig holes!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Becky Shilling said:


> I do like the look of Airedales, however, I don't wish for a dog pre-trained to dig holes!



It's a terrier! digging isn't pretrained, it is genetic! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

cool pics! - and a nice bunch of pups


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Exactly! 
Luckily none of my GSDs are diggers. I did have a Dobie bitch that would start after Cicadas when they started up out of the ground, but luckily she'd only dig about a soup-bowl sized hole and stop, and she only did it at that time of year.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Becky, do you leave them outside where they can dig when it is 110? I bet they will dig...or maybe they never learned how. I bet I could win this one.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

My jrt always digs a hole to lie in when it's hot out (not often I will add), my gsd is still trying to work out if it is worth copying him 

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi, Maggie. I good GSD will wait till it's dug by another then go lay in it. LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The pups are now 4 1/2 weeks old. Some have had a first solo swim but, they will all be swimming by 5 1/2 weeks


----------

